# B13 Queries



## jgsh (Apr 18, 2005)

Hi guys,
Generally, may i enquire how far can a B13 go with full tank?

1. I bot my B13 last August 2004. I went as far as *550km* with full tank.

Then I changed to 185/65 spec tyres, the FC came up to *480km* max.
The I installed the Air Flow thingy (increase air intake - suppose to improve FC) - no diff. Then I did grounding, the FC became worse; *450km* only 

Can some please tell me if this is normal?

2. Also, while in 4th gear, and pushing to 3k RPM, the engine tends to vibrate a little, is this norm as well?


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

idk aboot number 2 but every cars tank is matched with its fuel econemy to get roughly 250-300 miles per tank idk what that is in km but i bet u do ans as for the dropping fuel econepy id say u prob need a tune up, plugs , wires, rotor, cap, fuel filter, air filter etc etc etc


----------



## OddyseusDSM (Mar 19, 2003)

uhhh, it went down cause you have the wrong size tires, 185/65? on a 14 inch? its supposed to be 185/60-14 if you wanna keep the right diameter. if this is true then chances are your not far from where you started.


----------



## jgsh (Apr 18, 2005)

*Thanks*

Thanks guys, conversion => 1 mile ~ 1.6 km means (approx 400km to 480km) giving the right stats to my babe then; cheers guys.
I've upgraded my engine oil to Fully synthetic, spark plugs to BOSCH 4, grounding, new batteries... guess I should go for tuning then.

Sorry lad, my stock rims are 13 inches (alloy). Dare not upgrade to sports rim fearing that my FC may be worsen 

Anyway, thanks lad

M'sian + B13 Lover


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

It would help if you told us WHICH FRIKKIN' ENGINE since Nissan shipped that car with two different engines.

This is one of my pet peeves. You can't just say B13. Nor B14 or B15, for that matter.


----------



## Catman (May 21, 2004)

> spark plugs to BOSCH 4


Good luck on the Bosch plugs. The standard ones were terrible (fouled out) right away in my Sentra. I have heard mostly bad things about Bosch +4 (misfire problems with many vehicles). Have you tried stock NGK plugs? I have had the best performance with them and they are less expensive.


----------



## knock_it_off_hudson (Apr 30, 2004)

bahearn said:


> It would help if you told us WHICH FRIKKIN' ENGINE since Nissan shipped that car with two different engines.
> 
> This is one of my pet peeves. You can't just say B13. Nor B14 or B15, for that matter.


Actually, since he quoted kms instead of miles I assumed this wasn't an Amercian car(probably Canadian). And anyone familiar with B13s knows that the only engine in Canadian B13s in the GA16DE. Or is it just me?


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

knock_it_off_hudson said:


> Actually, since he quoted kms instead of miles I assumed this wasn't an Amercian car(probably Canadian). And anyone familiar with B13s knows that the only engine in Canadian B13s in the GA16DE. Or is it just me?


By your logic we can't assume it's a Canadian vehicle. Aussies and Brits use the B13 designation for the NX2000 and Sunny GTiR. Therefore, I ask again: which engine?


----------



## Kwcslvr_SER (Apr 20, 2005)

Good Call -CatMan on the Bosch plugs, even though the Bosh 4 Platinum is a decent plug...the NGK V Power is prolly the best bang for the buck. I now have Denso Iridium plugs ($12.99 ea) and have to say that i noticed a difference in peppiness, fuel economy hasnt been changed; My SR20 get's about 24-27 MPG. 
Just my $.02


----------



## kibitok (Jan 16, 2004)

*What Engine?*

You are getting pretty good milage so far, Though you did not mention whether it is city or country driving or mixed and whether its a 1600 or 2000cc. You get better milage on highway. Mine is a Gray import from japan and i live at high altitude (5000 metres above sea level) i get only 420 km city and 550 highway for my 40 litre tank. 

But get this, it is a 1295cc GA13(DS) that is the dual port carburettor version. Pulls well enough to toast 1600 cc Toyotas crawling along. Has 200,000Km on it now, will rebuild it soon, has started blowing a little blue smoke at high revs.


----------



## jgsh (Apr 18, 2005)

*Clarrification...*



bahearn said:


> It would help if you told us WHICH FRIKKIN' ENGINE since Nissan shipped that car with two different engines.
> 
> This is one of my pet peeves. You can't just say B13. Nor B14 or B15, for that matter.



Hey chill bro...
Sorry but was prety tide up over de w/end...
it's GA16DE engine. That's the only engine we can get for a B13 model in Malaysia mate... sorry yea

The FC mentioned above are referring to city drive. Somehow I manage to gain more initially. Hmmmm, bad review for BOSCH 4 yea... could that be the czuse of the engine's harshness??? I can feel roughness when I'm in higher rpm (>3k rpm) Perhaps I've been too ambitious...


----------

